# Why put your initials on this?



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

This panel is in a clothes closet, where the bottom couple of inches of the panel is behind the shelf. But heeeeyyyyy, at least they have a junction box there. Can't say much more for junction boxes when I went into the attic. Not suprising there is no inspection sticker on this one.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*...*

I think Peter D. did that one.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Who says JCG did that work? All he did was sign the panel cover.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> I think Peter D. did that one.



I would have signed it "P the H" if I did it.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*initials*

why would that guy initial that anyhow? didn't notice it at first take?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I would have signed it "P the H" if I did it.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

how are we supposed to know. why don't you call up jcg and ask him ?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I just don't like that it's in a clothes closet. Going to take the wires and put them in the wall though. 

Have no idea who JCG is.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I would have signed it "P the H" if I did it.


Ahh yes Peetah, the Hakah


lol

~Matt


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Ahh yes Peetah, the Hakah
> 
> 
> lol
> ...


:laughing: 

Yup, you nailed it.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

in a clothes closet? you guys do that down there? Yet another nono in the great white north.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> in a clothes closet? you guys do that down there? Yet another nono in the great white north.


no go here also


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

ok, I was wondering what was going on down there for a moment.......:blink:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

The 14 wire, far left, does it go into the 4x4 thru a knockout in the bottom of the box?? And for that matter how did the panel screw (top left) not pierce it??I really like the wires under the panel cover.. nice touch of class.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Got to be in the basement ...very common. HO will decide to finish a basement and build a closet to hide the panel in. 

The rat patrol missed that the circuits ain't labeled. :whistling2:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Nope, one story house. There really was no good place to put the meterbase and come straight through to a panel. All the rooms with an exterior wall are either a bathroom, bedroom, or closet. 

For the 14 AWG, I'm pretty sure it wasn't in the junction box and just ran into the ceiling. I'm going there tomorrow to take a couple more measurement and I'll pull the panel cover.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

chenley said:


> I'll pull the panel cover.


Cant wait for that pic 

~Matt


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> in a clothes closet? you guys do that down there? Yet another nono in the great white north.


Pffff.....this coming from the one who is allowed to mount panels sideways?


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Put it outside seems all the southerners do!!


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, the problem is the fact that the building was not installed level... In peters defense he did use a level:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Grimlock said:


> Well, the problem is the fact that the building was not installed level... In peters defense he did use a level:


 
He also installed non-insulated staples.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Now we know for sure Peter did this panel:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Now we know for sure Peter did this panel:


Man, you guys are on to all my tricks. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If you think just putting your initials on a hack job is bad, how about leaving _your invoice_ on it?


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like I'll be cleaning this one up while I'm there. The multiple wires under the double-poles are wall heaters. The HO has central heat & air, so I'll be pulling those loads out. 

Can't really tell from the picture, but the shelf has been moved out just far enough for the panel door to open.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> I think Peter D. did that one.


I have seen a few of those in a couple of houses that I have worked on, and the contractors actually put there label on it.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Why, oh why, do people do things like that? That panel is designed to be inverted.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Why, oh why, do people do things like that? That panel is designed to be inverted.


That's my pet peeve as well.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Man, you guys are on to all my tricks. :whistling2:


 Just needs a little of scotchcoat and some grass to make that mess go away.:laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

rdr said:


> Pffff.....this coming from the one who is allowed to mount panels sideways?


never have, never will.:no: That's an eastern Canada thing, as I have never seen it here in BC myself.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> never have, never will.:no: That's an eastern Canada thing, as I have never seen it here in BC myself.



So just like in the states where we have north vs. south, you guys have east vs. west. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mountain Electrician said:


> That's my pet peeve as well.


Yeah, I can't for the life of me understand why you wouldn't take advantage of being able to invert it. :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Just needs a little of scotchcoat and some grass to make that mess go away.:laughing:


 
:laughing::laughing::no:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, I can't for the life of me understand why you wouldn't take advantage of being able to invert it. :blink:


Me either. I'm waiting for a bozo to come on here and say how it is "hack" to invert it.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Me either. I'm waiting for a bozo to come on here and say how it is "hack" to invert it.


Oh, it's coming...don't worry.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Why, oh why, do people do things like that? That panel is designed to be inverted.


No, no, no, the main has to be at the top for the 'lectric to flow thru it. If the main is on the bottom, the 'lectric would have to push itself to the top of the panel...


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, I can't for the life of me understand why you wouldn't take advantage of being able to invert it. :blink:


T&M...??


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

JayH said:


> T&M...??


Don't know. This is the new owner of the house I'm dealing with. After the e-mail I sent her she is wanting an estimate for the panel to be moved to the laundry room. Shouldn't be too difficult. Only 3-4 circuits will need to be extended to the new location.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

chenley said:


> Don't know. This is the new owner of the house I'm dealing with. After the e-mail I sent her she is wanting an estimate for the panel to be moved to the laundry room. Shouldn't be too difficult. Only 3-4 circuits will need to be extended to the new location.


I was just responding to a possibility of why someone would use 9' more copper than necessary rather than flip the panel over.

I'm sure you can figure out what to charge.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Initials*

This does not look like a clothes closet to me. It looks like a homeowner has finished his basement...and later added to it.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Peter D said:


> So just like in the states where we have north vs. south, you guys have east vs. west. :laughing:


bigtime, man. Don't even get me started on the whole Vancouver/Toronto debate............



























Toronto sucks..........:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Me either. I'm waiting for a bozo to come on here and say how it is "hack" to invert it.


I used to think that a few months ago till I say the "LIGHT" :laughing:

When I first started in this trade, the main was always on top.

The panel cover label was running up and down, not like today.

If you inverted the cover it stuck out like a sore thumb.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I still can't figure out why mobile home panels have the main at the top. The only way you can wire a mobile home in is through the bottom. They've even got the 2" PVC stubbed down for it. 

I've tried to flip the guts of one with no success.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Toronto sucks..........:whistling2::laughing:


Ouch! :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

chenley said:


> I still can't figure out why mobile home panels have the main at the top. The only way you can wire a mobile home in is through the bottom. They've even got the 2" PVC stubbed down for it.



Probably because the people who work at the factory haven't figured out you can invert it.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Probably because the people who work at the factory haven't figured out you can invert it.


Did learn at my last CEU course that mobile homes are inspected under a federal code that is usually 10 years behind the NEC. That's why you won't see TR's or AFCI's in them for awhile.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*...*

On the bright side...he put a shiny carlon blue plastic bushing on


----------



## joebell (Sep 1, 2007)

JayH said:


> I was just responding to a possibility of why someone would use 9' more copper than necessary rather than flip the panel over.


 

Cuz it's HACK!!!!!!!!











JK didn't see anyone else post it so figured I would


----------



## joebell (Sep 1, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Toronto sucks..........:whistling2::laughing:


Canada's National Pastime Hall of Fame is in that city


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I did a 200a service change today and inverted the panel.

When I was all done and the cover on the box.. customer asks *THE QUESTION *

He asked why I put the box in upside down and pointed out the 1-40 numbers stamped on the box cover.

They were now upside down. 

I put the white labels that come with the box over the upside down numbers.. problem solved :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I did a 200a service change today and inverted the panel.
> 
> When I was all done and the cover on the box.. customer asks *THE QUESTION *
> 
> ...


:sleep1:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> ........I put the white labels that come with the box over the upside down numbers.. problem solved :thumbsup:


You didn't put a custom-printed panel schedule on it with your hack avatar on it?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You didn't put a custom-printed panel schedule on it with your hack avatar on it?


No.. not yet.. coming soon :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just bought two Cutler Hammer 200 amp main breaker CH 42 circuit panels at Lowes on clearance yesterday for $82 each. :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I just bought two Cutler Hammer 200 amp main breaker CH 42 circuit panels at Lowes on clearance yesterday for $82 each. :thumbup:


 






 














Yes! In before B4T's and w1978's


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TOOL.. thank - you very much :thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You can always count on Ken.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yes! In before B4T's and w1978's


 
What is w1978's.. I failed mind reading


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> What is w1978's.. I failed mind reading


You failed 1st grade too.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You failed 1st grade too.


Now that makes no sense at all :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> What is w1978's.. I failed mind reading


 
william1978,




Peter D said:


> You failed 1st grade too.


At least he didn't fail it *three times*, like _someone_ we know. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> At least he didn't fail it *three times*, like _someone_ we know. :whistling2:[/quote
> 
> :laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> william1978,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petah is a college grad...there's no way he failed 1st grade.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> ...there's no way he failed 1st grade.


 
You're right. He never made it that far.


----------

